# OTA Antenna ?



## homertiger (Feb 15, 2006)

I live approximately 50 miles from all of my local HD stations. Should I try to install an outside antenna or will I be wasting my time and money? What are some of the distances you guys are bringing in HD locals?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

About 40 miles from Washington DC and get most of the stations there. This is with a CM3021 4-bay bowtie in the attic with a rotator and CM7777 preamp.

A bigger antenna (more gain, like the CM 4228), on the roof (less signal attenuation) could easily do 50 miles, provided you aren't, e.g., at the bottom of a valley surrounded by tall mountains. I'm thinking La. there doesn't have much in the way of mountains .... How about trees, tall buildings, etc.?


----------



## homertiger (Feb 15, 2006)

I have trees, but I do not have any tall buildings and I am not in a valley. 
You have an antenna in your attic? That would be great! But would it work from the 50 mile range?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

It *miiiiiiiggggghhhht* work if you used an antenna with more gain. An 8-bay bowtie has a higher net gain than my 4-bay bowtie, so it's possible ... worst case is to try it, and if the signal has too many dropouts, put 'er up on the roof.

The advantage to attic is it's protected and you can get to it easily if needed. Disadvantage is that you lose signal going through a roof/siding.

Here is a chart showing the gain of several popular antennas: http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html. The "net gain" chart has the more important data than raw gain.

And be sure to visit antennaweb.org, enter your address, and it will tell you what class of antenna you will need. Check back here after that for more specific recommendations.

Good luck !!


----------



## homertiger (Feb 15, 2006)

This is what was suggested by another web site:
1 CM 4228 uhf antenna
1 wade-delhi vip-306 vhf antenna
1 CM 7777 preamp
1 CM 9521a rotator
30' + antenna height from the ground

If I go and buy all of this I want to make sure it is going to work!
and you believe I will not have a problem, correct.
Thanks AcuraCL


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know that VHF antenna, not using one myself.

But I know the 4228 kicks butt, and I personally have the 7777 and 9521A. They are both very good products.

I got my preamp and rotator off ebay, saved a bunch from buying commercially. The antenna I got from Ace Hardware, another good deal. Be sure to shop around as prices vary a lot. 

You can start with the antenna and 75 ft. of RG6. Nail some nails to your rafters in the attic and use some wire or something to hang the antenna from the nails, attach the balun and cable, and run it down through the house (this is not your final, pretty installation, just a test) to your tuner and do a channel scan to see what you can pick up. (Antennaweb will tell you what channels you should be able to tune.) Be sure you have pointed the antenna in the direction of your main tower.

If you pick up stations, turn the antenna toward the other towers and see if you can pick them up. If it all works, then get your rotator and go for the more permanant mount. If you are getting some dropouts, the preamp could be added to boost the signal. The 7777 preamp should be attached as close as possible to the antenna.

50 miles is going to be touch-and-go from the attic, but unless you're in a forest, should be do-able from the rooftop. But I do recommend doing some testing first. No rush to buy everything all at once if you aren't going to be able to get signal.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I would not install the antenna in the attic if installing it on the roof is an option. But then again I am not alergic to outdoor antennas like some people are.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I live 45 miles away from the Chicago broadcast towers and I'm able to receive all of my digital locals, with the exception of one low-VHF channel, using a large UHF/VHF antenna in my attic. If you have a reasonable highly-directional antenna intended for extreme range, and you have a relatively clear path (i.e. no mountains or other gigantic terrain features), it's quite possible to get 100+ signal strength even from 45 or 50 miles out.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

homertiger said:


> I live approximately 50 miles from all of my local HD stations. Should I try to install an outside antenna or will I be wasting my time and money? What are some of the distances you guys are bringing in HD locals?


I assume that you mean the Shreveport, LA stations. If so, here's what may be possible. Note that they are all UHF stations. The Channel Master 4228 should work fine. It may work in the attic, but it'd be better outside.

* lt green - uhf KSLA-DT 12.1 CBS SHREVEPORT LA 260° 50.5 17 
* red - uhf KMSS-DT 34.1 FOX SHREVEPORT LA 260° 50.6 34 
* red - uhf KTBS-DT 3.1 ABC SHREVEPORT LA 261° 50.4 28 
* blue - uhf KSHV-DT 45.1 WB SHREVEPORT LA 258° 50.7 44


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I live 45 miles from the broadcast towers in Dallas and have a large Radio Shack antenna in my attic. Works great! All the channels I care about get at least 80% and most are over 100% on the signal meter of my 921.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Here is another vote for the cm4228 and a cm7775 preamp. Fantastic antenna.


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

homertiger said:


> I live approximately 50 miles from all of my local HD stations. Should I try to install an outside antenna or will I be wasting my time and money? What are some of the distances you guys are bringing in HD locals?


Check out the location and direction of your towers at www antennaweb org If all your stations are in the same direction and generally flat land, the 4228, DB4 and others should do the trick without a rotator/rotor. Sticking the antenna in the attic may reduce your reception, but give it a try. I have mine in the attic with a rotator, but my towers are around 26 miles away and at different locations.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Definately try the attic first. It won't have problems like outside if the wind is kicking up bad. That is if you get a strong enough signal in the attic. Being that far away from your locals, you may have to go to the roof.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

You might want to go check the local OTA/HD forums for your area on AVSForums. I've used the the forum for my area quite a bit for assistance in OTA reception in my area and it was great, saved me a lot of grief and guesswork.


----------

